

Favorite passwords: "1234" and "password" - profgubler
http://www.breitbart.com/article.php?id=CNG.19ba4346003ff5ce83e1bfbe79186bba.8f1&show_article=1

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Already posted many times:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=474204>

<http://searchyc.com/password+1234>

